# Wings



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I have always fried my wings before tossing them in the sauce. Yesterday, however, I grilled rather that fried. I think that I may never fry them again. Grilling them over charcoal adds some great flavor. Used a bottle of Frank's and a half stick of butter to sauce these.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

DAMN those look good!!!!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Timmeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Dang! Saw that pic and my mouth started watering. Looks great!


----------



## sfiturbo (Oct 18, 2010)

Try equal amounts of BBQ sauce to salsa/picante sauce, cooked down to a thick consistency, works great for deep fried coated wings also.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I like to marinate in wing sauce before and then coat them again after! I love me some grilled wings.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Grilling them is the way to go. I make a homemade blue cheese dip to go along with them as well. I think that's why my wife keeps me around.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

beeritself said:


> Grilling them is the way to go. I make a homemade blue cheese dip to go along with them as well. I think that's why my wife keeps me around.


Got a recipe for the blue cheese dip? Love Blue Cheese!:thumbup:


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I just stumbled across an idea yesterday. I bought some chipotle powder (@ Walmart) to make pineapple chipotle mojitos. The guys at work were making some wings and small fried chicken pieces. We added about a half a Tbsp of chipotle powder to 1 cup Franks hot wing sauce. I'm not huge on wings but I couldn't stop eating this stuff.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Got a recipe for the blue cheese dip? Love Blue Cheese!:thumbup:


Blue Cheese Dip:


1 32oz cup Plain Greek Yogurt
1/2 red onion finely diced
3 green onion sliced thin
1 container crumbled blue cheese
Salt and pepper to taste (I go heavy on the pepper)

Mix it all together and refrigerate for a few hours. 

Awesome to dip grilled wings in. We use leftovers for salad dressing or dip for anything that needs a dip. 

Enjoy


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I have been doing an Indian (the country) style grilled wings lately. We have been satisfying our wing fix with these instead of fried.

-tandoori paste
-minced up methia pickled mango
-a teaspoon of el yucateco hot sauce
- a little water to thin it out and spread it over

I just put the wings in a bowl and mix in the tandori stuff. Let sit overnight and grill the next day. They rock.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

beeritself said:


> Blue Cheese Dip:
> 
> 
> 1 32oz cup Plain Greek Yogurt
> ...





Eastern Tackle said:


> I have been doing an Indian (the country) style grilled wings lately. We have been satisfying our wing fix with these instead of fried.
> 
> -tandoori paste
> -minced up methia pickled mango
> ...


 
Wow! Thanks y'all!:thumbup:


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Wow! Thanks y'all!:thumbup:


No problem. just to clarify, this is the stuff below. i love indian food, but dont like eating it out. Much better to cook it myself I am finding.

Here are some links. We are in Atlanta, so its easy to get this stuff here, but realize that every corner doesnt have the international shops we do.

http://gingerfresh.com/jersey/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_53&products_id=11080


http://www.pataks.co.uk/products/tandoori-paste.aspx

OK...so this isn't Indian, but NOTHING even comes close to El Yucateco stuff for flavor.
http://www.amazon.com/El-Yucateco-XXXtra-Kutbil-ik-Habanero/dp/B001EOMQ9E

Believe it or not, these dont cook up that hot...but I am working on it :thumbsup:


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, I believe I will be making both of these this week.


----------



## hellothere2 (Jul 1, 2012)

Did you put the sauce on while grilling or after - I've typically put it on over the grill but yours seem a lot more creamy... maybe its the butter


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

hellothere2 said:


> Did you put the sauce on while grilling or after - I've typically put it on over the grill but yours seem a lot more creamy... maybe its the butter


I sauce them after removing from grill but while still hot.


----------

